# Anbieter SIM Karte ohne Pin Code Abfrage



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Hallo Community

Ich suche Anbieter von Prepaid Sim Karten also alle gängigen Anbieter eben. Aber mit einer Einschränkung.
Ich frage nach welcher der Anbieter keine Sim Code Abfrage beim Einschalten des Handys hat.
Bei Vodafone wird die Pin Nummer immer abgefragt. Das lässt sich auch nicht abschalten.
Bei Fonic habe ich eben festgestellt dass das bei denen auch ist. Pin Code nicht abschaltbar.
Ich suche aber Anbieter die keine Pin Code Abfrage haben. Ich weiß dass das bei Bild.de so ist.

Kennt ihr noch andere?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. April 2012)

Oem das wird über das Handy eingestellt ob der PIN abgefragt werden soll.  bei EPLUS geht es zu 100%


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Oem das wird über das Handy eingestellt ob der PIN abgefragt werden soll.


 
Das ist mir schon klar. 
Bei einigen geht es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------

